# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Mass Effect m'a tue[R]
En parcourant les news d'un œil rapide, je tombe sur un sujet important. Je dirais même qu'il revêt une certaine gravité. En effet, Sir Isaac Newton a reçu sur le crâne un apple qui tombait d'un arbre, et ça lui a fait tellement mal qu'il est devenu ivre de rage et vient de commettre un massacre sans précédent sur le sol améric.... Pardon ?

 Ah... Ouh là là la boulette. Je viens de faire une grosse méprise. Le massacre de Newton n'a rien à voir avec la théorie de la gravité, la pomme ou Isaac. Je me disais aussi, ce mec est mort depuis des plombes et il n'a jamais vécu aux USA, c'était bizarre. Non en fait c'est un jeune fou furieux qui vient de tuer sa mère, puis une vingtaine de petits enfants et six adultes en ouvrant le feu dans une école et ce drame s'est déroulé à Newton aux USA. Alors, comme ce malade s'est suicidé après le massacre, on va comme d'habitude nager dans le flou quant à son mobile, on va fouiller sa vie privée et je vous le donne en mille, on va voir que ce monstre jouait aux jeux vidéo.

 Et voilà, la presse vient de révéler l'information: ce taré jouait à Mass Effect. En fait, c'était peut-être son frère qui jouait à ce jeu (les médias ont cru que c'était lui le coupable dans un premier temps) mais peu importe, la meute est lâchée on ne peut plus la retenir. Alors, comme d'habitude, je ne vais pas évoquer les considérations psycho, socio, philo, alcoo, - iques sur la question, mais me concentrer sur l'aspect juridique.

 Mesdames et Messieurs, chers Canards, peut-on donc aujourd'hui, en France, tirer aveuglément sur des innocents puis tenter une défense GTA ou Mass Effect en plaidant le fameux, c'est pas moi, c'est les jeux vidéo qui m'ont rendu fou ? Et côté victimes, peut-on accuser, en plus du tireur fou, les éditeurs de jeux en tant que responsables du massacre ? Vous allez voir que ce n'est pas si facile.

 Côté victimes, pour assigner en justice utilement des éditeurs de jeux vidéo aux motifs qu'ils sont responsables du crime, il faudrait pouvoir contourner pas mal d'obstacles légaux. D'une part, le fait d'éditer un jeu extrêmement violent n'est pas un acte illégal en soi. Le fait de le vendre aux mineurs est en revanche illégal - article 227-24 du Code pénal-, mais ça dépend de pas mal de facteurs et il s'agit de toutes les façons d'une infraction à part entière qui est punie en tant que telle, et qui ne concerne d'ailleurs pas forcément l'éditeur mais plutôt le vendeur du jeu.

 Donc, puisque éditer par exemple un GTA n'est pas en soi un acte criminel, il faudrait que l'éditeur soit reconnu complice du criminel. Or, dans notre législation, selon l'article 121-7 du Code pénal, _"Est complice d'un crime ou d'un délit la personne qui sciemment, par aide ou assistance, en a facilité la préparation ou la consommation. Est également complice la personne qui par don, promesse, menace, ordre, abus d'autorité ou de pouvoir aura provoqué à une infraction ou donné des instructions pour la commettre."_ Or, comment imaginer que les éditeurs d'un jeu vidéo violent ait eu l'intention de pousser des criminels à agir ? Voire qu'ils aient eu l'intention de rendre fous les consommateurs ? C'est absurde, aucun Tribunal n'accepterait une telle argumentation.

 Pourrrait-on imaginer une mise en danger de la vie d'autrui ? Non plus. En effet, l'article 223-1 du Code pénal dispose que _"Le fait d'exposer directement autrui à un risque immédiat de mort ou de blessures de nature à entraîner une mutilation ou une infirmité permanente par la violation manifestement délibérée d'une obligation particulière de prudence ou de sécurité imposée par la loi ou le règlement est puni d'un an d'emprisonnement et de 15 000 euros d'amende."_ On ne peut pas à proprement parler dire que Mass Effect ou n'importe quel jeu vidéo même très violent (Mass Effect n'étant ni très violent ni terriblement provocateur d'ailleurs) expose directement autrui à un risque immédiat de mort ou de blessure.

 Même si on pouvait prouver qu'une activité vidéo ludique détruit le cerveau du joueur et le rend fou et violent, ce qui m'apparaît impossible, cela ne suffirait de toutes les façons pas à reconnaître coupable un éditeur ou un vendeur de jeu. En effet, il est possible de prouver irréfutablement à un tribunal qu'absorber une trop grande quantité d'alcool altère les facultés mentales et physiques et peut causer des accidents de voiture, des rixes mortelles, des viols et toutes sortes d'horreurs qui n'auraient pas eu lieu sans l'alcool.

 Pourtant, peut-on condamner les fabricants/vendeurs d'alcool sur le fondement de 223-1 ? Non. A ma connaissance d'ailleurs, jamais personne n'a eu l'idée d'attaquer un fabricant/vendeur d'alcool à la suite d'un accident de la route alors que le conducteur était ivre. Mais, il y a des cas un peu similaires qui sont intéressants pour notre problématique.

 Par exemple, la Cour de cassation a eu l'occasion de rappeler, dans son arrêt du 27 mai 2008 un point important. Dans cette affaire, une discothèque avait expulsé une personne ivre et un accident de la circulation s'en était suivi. La discothèque avait été assignée sur le fondement de l'article 223-1. Et la Cour de cassation a jugé que ce délit n'est constitué que si le comportement fautif a été la cause directe et immédiate du risque auquel a été exposé autrui. Et elle a considéré que le fait que la discothèque ait procédé à l'expulsion de la personne ivre n'était pas la cause directe et immédiate de l'accident. 

 Autre point intéressant, dans un arrêt du 5 juin 2007, la Cour de cassation confirmait un arrêt de la Cour d'Appel de Lyon qui avait jugé _"qu'il n'existe aucune automaticité entre une conduite sous l'empire d'un état alcoolique et la survenue d'un accident et même si un tel état augmente dans des proportions très importantes le risque de survenue d'un accident"_. Il faut donc bien une cause immédiate et directe entre le comportement de la personne inculpée et le risque auquel a été exposé autrui.

 Il est impossible de prouver que jouer à Mass Effect est la cause directe et immédiate du massacre que subit la victime, pas plus que d''expulser une personne ivre d'une discothèque est la cause immédiate et directe d'un accident.

 Alors autre idée: On pourrait imaginer que les victimes d'un criminel passionné d'un jeu puisse attaquer l'éditeur au civil, c'est-à-dire non pas pour l'envoyer purger une peine au zonzon, mais pour lui soutirer de l'argent. Mais à nouveau, les obstacles juridiques apparaissent insurmontables: Dans notre droit, nous avons deux grands types de responsabilité: la responsabilité contractuelle (qui ne concerne donc que les rapports juridiques qui lient des personnes qui ont conclu un contrat), et la responsabilité délictuelle (chaque fois qu'il n'y a pas de contrat: par exemple, lorsque vous faites tomber par mégarde un pot de fleur de votre balcon sur le crâne d'un passant. Ce préjudice ne s'inscrit pas dans le cadre de relations contractuelles, c'est donc votre responsabilité délictuelle qui peut être engagée).

 Cela pourrait constituer donc un meilleur terrain juridique mais, dans tous les cas, il faut que le préjudice qu'a subi la victime soit dû à une faute et qu'il y ait un lien de causalité entre cette faute et ledit préjudice. Imaginons donc que j'attaque en justice, au nom des victimes d'un psychopathe qui adorait GTA, Rockstar, l'éditeur de ce jeu. Il faudrait que je prouve que le préjudice des victimes est lié à une faute de Rockstar et qu'il y a un lien de causalité entre cette faute et le préjudice. Or, quelle faute a pu commettre Rockstar ? Difficile à dire. A nouveau, éditer GTA est tout à fait légal. On retombe sur le point précédent: Il faudrait prouver que GTA agit sur le cerveau des gens et ce de telle manière que l'acte criminel est la conséquence directe d'une exposition à ce jeu. Dans cette hypothèse, on pourrait considérer que Rockstar commet une faute puisqu'il édite un jeu qui pousse les gens à commettre un acte criminel. Mais quelle étude sérieuse pourrait donner un tel résultat et conclure à un lavage de cerveau par usage de jeux vidéo ?

 Côté criminel, le bilan juridique français n'est pas favorable non plus à une telle défense. Prétendre que l'agresseur était influencé par le jeu n'enlève rien à la commission de l'infraction. Sauf, à nouveau, à faire juger que le jeu rend fou et que le criminel ne pouvait pas faire autrement que de tuer (du coup, pas d'élément intentionnel, il était possédé). En effet, les articles 122-1 et 122-2 du Code de la Logique Vulcaine, ben non, du Code pénal évidemment, suivez un peu, disposent réciproquement que :

 - N'est pas pénalement responsable la personne qui était atteinte, au moment des faits, d'un trouble psychique ou neuropsychique ayant aboli son discernement ou le contrôle de ses actes. La personne qui était atteinte, au moment des faits, d'un trouble psychique ou neuropsychique ayant altéré son discernement ou entravé le contrôle de ses actes demeure punissable ; toutefois, la juridiction tient compte de cette circonstance lorsqu'elle détermine la peine et en fixe le régime.

 - N'est pas pénalement responsable la personne qui a agi sous l'empire d'une force ou d'une contrainte à laquelle elle n'a pu résister.

 Or, à nouveau, prouver que jouer à un jeu vidéo même terriblement violent implique un trouble abolissant le contrôle des actes ou constitue une force sous l'empire de laquelle on ne peut résister est impossible. Cette défense n'aurait donc aucune chance de prospérer.

 Moralité, ce n'est pas demain la veille que ce genre d'argument fleurira dans les prétoires français. Heureusement, il nous reste toujours la bonne vieille défense Chewbacca !

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Don Moahskarton

TL; DR
Mais je fais ca desuite. Je suis first et ça c'est un plaisir niais que je ne me refuse pas  ::):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui je pense parfois à faire des TL; DR, reddit style. Mais bon, tu imagines pour cet article ?

TL; DR: Il n'apparaît pas possible en France d'invoquer la responsabilité juridique des éditeurs, vendeurs de JV suite à un massacre perpétré par un fou qui aimait jouer.

Comme je vous connais tous, vous ne liriez que ça et votre cerveau serait privé de la stupidité de mes jeux de mots, de l'impertinence de mon analyse et surtout du raisonnement juridique que je prends toujours le temps d'exposer. 

Reconnaissez que cela serait dommage non ? non ? Sans déconner, non ?

----------


## Isokino

> Comme je vous connais tous, vous ne liriez que ça et votre cerveau serait privé de la stupidité de mes jeux de mots, de l'impertinence de mon analyse et surtout du raisonnement juridique que je prends toujours le temps d'exposer. 
> 
> Reconnaissez que cela serait dommage non ? non ? Sans déconner, non ?


Pas vraiment eu besoin de ça. Il suffit de lire le raisonnement des médias concernant Mass Effect pour être déjà à moitié blasé ...  ::|: 

Néanmoins, j'apprends énormément à chaque news et je me marre comme un con avec tes jeux de mots.  ::wub:: 

Merci Grand Maître B  ::lol::

----------


## deathdigger

> Oui je pense parfois à faire des TL; DR, reddit style. Mais bon, tu imagines pour cet article ?
> 
> TL; DR: Il n'apparaît pas possible en France d'invoquer la responsabilité juridique des éditeurs, vendeurs de JV suite à un massacre perpétré par un fou qui aimait jouer.
> 
> Comme je vous connais tous, vous ne liriez que ça et votre cerveau serait privé de la stupidité de mes jeux de mots, de l'impertinence de mon analyse et surtout du raisonnement juridique que je prends toujours le temps d'exposer. 
> 
> Reconnaissez que cela serait dommage non ? non ? Sans déconner, non ?


Le truc qui m'étonne, c'est qu'il me semble que les patrons de bar sont responsables si un mec sort de chez eux ivre et commet un accident.

----------


## Ryoandr

C'est Newtown au fait...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Le truc qui m'étonne, c'est qu'il me semble que les patrons de bar sont responsables si un mec sort de chez eux ivre et commet un accident.


Concernant la responsabilité de quelqu'un qui laisse un type ivre mort prendre le volant en sachant qu'il est ivre mort, c'est le 221-6 qui est utilisé. Cet article concerne le fait de causer par maladresse, imprudence, inattention, négligence ou manquement à une obligation de sécurité ou de prudence imposée par la loi ou le règlement, la mort d'autrui. Ce n'est pas la même infraction que le 221-3.

---------- Post added at 18h51 ---------- Previous post was at 18h50 ----------




> C'est Newtown au fait...


J'ai beaucoup hésité parce que je vois les deux orthographes sur les sites de news.

----------


## Lilja

Pour parler de quelque chose qui peut réellement être appliqué juridiquement, on en revient à ce passage :




> Le fait de le vendre aux mineurs est en revanche illégal - article 227-24 du Code pénal-, mais ça dépend de pas mal de facteurs et il s'agit de toutes les façons d'une infraction à part entière qui est punie en tant que telle, et qui ne concerne d'ailleurs pas forcément l'éditeur mais plutôt le vendeur du jeu.


Il peut y avoir une volonté d'appliquer plus de contrôles et d'amendes aux vendeurs qui ne font pas assez attention à l'âge des acheteurs.
Et dans les salons de jeux vidéo, il est fréquent que des mineurs puissent essayer des jeux qui leur sont normalement interdits.

Ce n'est que de la théorie de toute façon.

----------


## KabaK

Dis donc, tous ces articles rigolos dans la forme mais sérieux sur le fond, ben t'en ferais un hors-série CPC que je serais bien client.
Je dis ça je dis rien  ::siffle::

----------


## Moah

D'ailleurs, j'ai une question: L'autre jour au Virgin un caissier a failli refuser de vendre un CoD quelconque à deux gamins de douze ans. A-t-il le droit et, si oui, sur quel motif? Il me semblait que les âges marqués sur les boites n'étaient que des recommendations...

----------


## KabaK

T'as une réponse à ta question dans l'article .




> Côté victimes, pour assigner en justice utilement des éditeurs de jeux vidéo aux motifs qu'ils sont responsables du crime, il faudrait pouvoir contourner pas mal d'obstacles légaux. D'une part, le fait d'éditer un jeu extrêmement violent n'est pas un acte illégal en soi. *Le fait de le vendre aux mineurs est en revanche illégal - article 227-24 du Code pénal-, mais ça dépend de pas mal de facteurs et il s'agit de toutes les façons d'une infraction à part entière qui est punie en tant que telle, et qui ne concerne d'ailleurs pas forcément l'éditeur mais plutôt le vendeur du jeu.*

----------


## Tol Phobos

J'ai un copyright sur le titre de cet article Ô Grand Maître B ... vous me devez 0.20€ !  :;):

----------


## Shane Fenton

Article exhaustif et GMB Seal of Qualitay !  :;):  J'aime bien l'angle choisi.

De toute manière, même Jack Thompson du temps de sa splendeur n'a pas réussi à faire condamner les éditeurs de jeux, ni pour la fusillade de Paducah, ni pour le suicide de Shawn Wooley, ni pour l'affaire Devin Moore.

----------


## frunzy

It doesnt make sense !

----------


## Tonio La Goule

Hey, vous avez remarqué qu'en surlignant l'espace entre les deux premiers paragraphes on faisait apparaître un message caché :

_commettre un massacre sans précédent sur le sol améric.... Pardon ?_ 
tu es le fils de 5AT4N - Bugarach doit etre detruite
_Ah...Houlala la boulette. Je viens de faire une grosse méprise. Le massacre de Newton n'a rien à voir avec la théorie de la gravité, la pomme_

----------


## Nono

> Il peut y avoir une volonté d'appliquer plus de contrôles et d'amendes aux vendeurs qui ne font pas assez attention à l'âge des acheteurs.
> Et dans les salons de jeux vidéo, il est fréquent que des mineurs puissent essayer des jeux qui leur sont normalement interdits.


Le problème, c'est que les âges figurant sur les boîtes ne sont pas des interdictions légales, mais des recommandations émanant d'agence ou d'associations privées comme la PEGI.
Pas sûr que la PEGI trouve un reflet dans la législation française. Si c'était le cas, nul doute que notre bon Maître B. nous en aurait déjà parlé.

----------


## John Shaft

Et si le mec devient gay après avoir joué à Mass Effect 3 ?   ::O: 

(ok je sors  :^_^: )

----------


## Emerion

Alors, comme d'habitude, je ne vais pas évoquer les considérations psycho, socio, philo, alcoo, - iques

'tin, mais ils apprennent quoi les navocats de maintenant? Latin, Grec?

Non parceque pour iquer, faut rajouter du monde... du Log, du Soph, du L...

Enfin, wala, tant que j'ai mon N, je suis heureux...

PS: Je revendique le premier HS recompilant les cours de Latin/Grec de GMB since au moins 20XX
PS2: American way of death... comment ce pays peut 'gouverner' le monde... vivement le 21/12

---------- Post added at 22h47 ---------- Previous post was at 22h31 ----------




> J'ai un copyright sur le titre de cet article Ô Grand Maître B ... vous me devez 0.20€ !


Vu la fote d'orthographe, tu devrais etre puni a nous verser la somme (tu cumules sur mon compte, je verrai avec les autres...), et sinon ME2, 3, pu de souci de DRM? Decouvert GameCopyWo... pour avoir le no dvd? parceque les Yvelinois ils ont continue a ecrire, mais une fois que tu as pu joue, pu aucun reponse de ta part... 'spece de traitreuh

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> J'ai un copyright sur le titre de cet article Ô Grand Maître B ... vous me devez 0.20€ !


Ah ouais...Non mais en fait tu te trompes. Je ne fais pas une contrefaçon de ton titre. C'est nous deux qui faisons une reproduction de la phrase écrite par Ghislaine Marchal. Cette phrase n'étant pas une oeuvre de l'esprit (car dépourvue d'originalité au sens de la loi), nous ne commettons aucune contrefaçon. 

En revanche, pour la consultation juridique que je viens de faire, c'est toi qui me doit 750 €. Je suis gentil, c'est un forfait.

----------


## AMDS

> Je suis gentil, c'est un forfait.


J'aurais plutôt dit un fort frais

----------


## Tol Phobos

> En revanche, pour la consultation juridique que je viens de faire, c'est toi qui me doit 750 €. Je suis gentil, c'est un forfait.


'Tain il est dur en affaire le maître ... tu prends les chèques ?

----------


## moimadmax

le plus déroutant dans cette histoire pour nous français, c'est qu'on accuse le jeu vidéo direct, mais pas une seconde le fait que la mère disposait d' une arme automatique prête a faire feu.

----------


## Lapinaute

Normal. 

Je penses qu'a un moment faut prendre ses responsabilités et arrêter d’espérer qu'il y ai une loi pour nous expliquer comment pisser le matin sans s'en mettre dans les yeux.

----------

